# Post pregnancy and IBS



## ChrisO (Oct 17, 2001)

I have had IBS for at least 5 years but have always been able to manage without the symptoms interfering too much with my daily functionning. Since having a baby four months ago, I've been significantly worse. Where I have a bad bout of diarrea every two weeks or so, sometimes with vomiting at the same time. Has anyone heard of pregnancy causing this type of worsening of symptoms. Does anyone have any advice. I'm trying to exclude all types of things from my diet. Has anyone heard of a relationship between breastfeeding and a worsening of symptoms. Any Advice?


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Chris0 - search for some of my posts regarding progesterone. It is my theory why my body went haywire after my first born. Hang in there - it is tough.


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

I wasn't formally diagnosed with ibs until after the birth of my second child. I had symptoms before, but they did get worse after childbirth. I do remember that I occasionally had attacks when I sat down to breastfeed. I always figured it was because I felt like I was sort of trapped because its pretty tough to go to the bathroom while you're nursing and my first was a slow eater!


----------

